# Miembros sin la opción de PM



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenas a todos.

Me gustaría plantearos que creo que *no* debería existir la posibilidad de bloquear la opción de recibir mensajes privados. Os comento, ya es la segunda vez que querría discutir en privado con un miembro del foro algunos malentendidos y, al no tener esta persona la acción activada, me he quedado sin derecho a réplica, lo que resulta muy frustrante.

Claro que existe la opción de expresar la opinión y replicar abiertamente en el hilo, pero eso lleva a una extensión del conflicto y, además, no me parece demasiado ético. Yo pienso que todo el mundo debería recibir privados y, en caso de no querer responderlos, pues ahí su conciencia... Pero por lo menos no habrá dejado a la otra persona sin poder expresarse.

Como siempre, no es más que una opinión.

Un saludo y un abrazo desde Barcelona


----------



## Fernando

Disiento. Si hay alguien que no quiere recibir mensajes privados, allá él. Otra cosa es que creo que es desaconsejable.

Si hay algo que se prefiere no decir en el foro y no existe la opción del MP, que se diga en el foro o, si es un asunto de orden, que se comente a los moderadores.

Por cierto, yo sí recibo mensajes privados.


----------



## Trisia

Well, I tend to agree... sort of.

Back when I first came here (can't believe it's been more than a month!), I saw something that seemed weird in somebody's post - on the Romanian forum - and I wanted to let the person know. But it wasn't part of the original question, and back then I was very scared to post off-topic stuff, so I decided to send a PM. But the person had turned that option off.

Now, I think it was his loss, so no big deal. But it was a bit frustrating back then. And I don't see why someone would need to turn that option off (we're not a dating service or anything, and there are certain rules. What sort of PMs could you receive that you/the mods couldn't handle?)

That's the part where I agree with you, Traductora 

On the other hand, we are talking about *Personal *Messages. If someone really hates that kind of interaction and prefers to just use the forums, that should be ok by the rest of us. If you feel you've offended someone, you can say "I apologise" on the thread, as long as you don't turn it into a long line of chat. I've seen it done numerous times, and everything was fine in the end. 

I feel that nobody should be forced to do something against their own will. Again, this is a language forum, so basically PMs are just a cute distraction. It's as simple as that.

Hello from... uhm, my part of the world


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi, Trisia, Fernando, and everyone.

I understand your points. Más que nada quería expresar mi frustración a la hora de quedarme sin derecho a réplica. Como muy bien señalas, Fernando, siempre existe la opción de contestar directamente en el hilo; sin embargo, cuando esto ocurre, suele degenerar en desagradables discusiones y los moderadores terminan cerrando el hilo. 

Por lo que se refiere a comentar el problema a los moderadores, también es verdad que es una opción válida; si bien yo creo que es mejor plantear lo que sientes directamente a la persona que te ha ofendido o provocado.

Creo que la opción de desactivar los PMs comporta, hasta cierto punto, mala educación y una situación de abuso: estas personas te pueden decir lo que les venga en gana y tú te quedas sin poder replicar.

Asimismo, Fernando, decir que sí estoy muy de acuerdo con la opción de PM que tenéis algunos; es decir, pedir que únicamente deseáis recibir los que hacen referencia a cuestiones lingüísticas, etc. A eso voy yo: yo no quiero hablar con esta persona para pedirle que vayamos a tomar un café ni para cotillear de nada: simplemente me gustaría dirigirle unas palabras en privado acerca de ciertos comentarios en los hilos, que, por motivos de educación, no creo que puedan replicarse más que en privado.

Un saludo desde Barcelona y gracias por escuchar


----------



## danielfranco

And there's always the possibility that said person proceeded to place you directly in his "Ignore" list, and just continues receiving PM's from friends s/he adores, you know?
I've gotta tell y'all, though, that when there're members that start sending PM's left and right to ask for free translations or love letter translations or "please, help me with my homework, it's urgent, need it in three minutes, they'll fail me, I had it assigned at the beginning of the year", then I'm glad of the "Ignore" list and the "turn PM's off" thing, ya know?
But that's just me, I guess.
Laters!
Danforth François IV


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, Daniel, tienes razón en que es muy molesto empezar a recibir privados en los que te piden que les hagas los deberes o les traduzcas gratis. Durante un tiempo me pasó a menudo. Lo que yo planteo es distinto, sin embargo.

Besos.


----------



## Dani California

Hola Traduc
Permíteme intervenir en tu hilo. Te puedo hablar desde mi propia experiencia. He recibido distintas clases de PM, desde los que te piden traducciones o incluso bibliografía hasta los que te ponen verde. Respeto la opción de cada forero de acudir a la opción de "ignorar" o rechazar PM de otros foreros. En mi caso, no he hecho uso de tal posibilidad, considero -y es mi opinión-, que es como darte la vuelta o mirar para otro lado cuando alguien quiere expresarte su opinión y más si lo único que pretende es, como expones que es tu caso, aportar un punto de vista distinto, entiendo que con el respeto y consideración que te viene caracterizando, caso de no poder hacerlo en el hilo (por ser en cierta medida off topic o haber sido cerrado)
Just my opinion.
Saludos a tí y a todos los que me preceden en este hilo.


----------



## heidita

Creo que la voluntad de no recibir Pms debe ser respetada. Recuerdo el caso de un forero que incluso fue avisado por los mods de activar su Pm ya que entró en conflicto con algún forero , sin embargo se ha negado, al parecer, ya que su Pm sigue sin activar.

 No todos los foreros buscan relaciones privadas con la gente. Eso sí se debe respetar. Un PM siempre es personal, como indica su nombre, pero si no se desea hacer amistades o solo usar el foro para uso laboral o de estudios, también eso es válido.

No válido me parecería, ya que dicha función puede ser activada y desactivada a antojo, que esa persona escribiese varios mensajes para insultar a la gente (por ejemplo) y luego volver a desactivar....En este caso buscaría la intervención de los mods.

De cualquier modo, si no estás de acuerdo con una opinión expresada abiertamente en un hilo, no veo el problema de contestar abiertamente.

(Much more frustrating, I think, is the fact that some members forget to clear the space to recieve PMs. Dear *Setwale,* I hope you are reading this!!!!)


----------



## heidita

Dani California said:


> He recibido distintas clases de PM, desde los que te piden traducciones o incluso bibliografía hasta los que te ponen verde.


 
Pues sí, no sé por qué se me ocurrió ponerme ese avatar "ask Heidi". El otro día recibí un Pm con la indicación, "como pones_ ask heidi_, lo hago, así que tradúceme esto...."
Lo otro, en mi caso ha sido verde oscuro. 



> Respeto la opción de cada forero de acudir a la opción de "ignorar" o


 
No podría estar más de acuerdo contigo. Si a alguien no le gustas, ¿por qué ese forero no te pone en _lista de ignorar_??? ¿Por qué lo debes hacer tú?

De todas forma, quizás eso sería otro tema.

En definitiva, no veo el problema, como ya he dicho antes, de contestar en público. Si no estás de acuerdo con su opinión. Es evidente, si la persona no tiene activada su opción de Pm, no quiere discutir en privado nada. Si no estás de acuerdo con los modales o el tono de voz, simplemente te queda la opción de no hacer ni caso. (Siempre puedes escribir a tus amigos y ponerle verde y así quedarte a gusto!!)Y como último: avisar a los mods, o a uno , vamos.


----------



## heidita

I have a question to the mods: this function is disabled? The other day a case like this occurred to me; I wanted to advise a newbie because of a mistake in her post. She had her Pm disabled and I posted openly (mentioning her disabled PM function) She suddenly wrote a Pm to me. She hadn't even known her Pm function was disabled. 

By the way, if the function is disabled, can you actually _write_ PMs but but opt _not to receive_ them?


----------



## DearPrudence

heidita said:


> By the way, if the function is disabled, can you actually _write_ PMs but opt _not to receive_ them?


I've just tried & I couldn't send any PMs.

I think it's frustrating not to be able to mention a minor mistake here & there by PM but I guess that it's the one who opts out who loses in the end, I've "met" quite amazing people thanks to PMs  But as Heidita says, even if it's frustrating for you, I guess you have to respect it


----------



## alexacohen

Trisia said:


> And I don't see why someone would need to turn that option off (we're not a dating service or anything, and there are certain rules. What sort of PMs could you receive that you/the mods couldn't handle?)


 
Many.
I have that feature disabled for my own reasons.
I agree that it may be frustrating for someone who's not on my list and wants to talk to me. But it's both my privilege and my loss, and no one else's.
Bullies are like witches: Haberlos, haylos.


----------



## Trisia

alexacohen said:


> Many.
> I have that feature disabled for my own reasons.
> I agree that it may be frustrating for someone who's not on my list and wants to talk to me. But it's both my privilege and my loss, and no one else's.
> Bullies are like witches: Haberlos, haylos.



Since I can't answer this by PM, I'll risk a bit of chatting 

I also wrote:



> On the other hand, we are talking about *Personal *Messages. If someone [...] prefers to just use the forums, that should be ok by the rest of us.
> 
> I feel that nobody should be forced to do something against their own will.


I was trying to look at the issue from more than one point of view. I'm sorry if you've had trouble with others - I guess I should be glad I never had that sort of problem...

Since I don't speak Spanish (I can only understand the main idea, sometimes), I assume that you're saying you've had bullies, and still do?

At the end of the day, yes, it is everyone's choice. It's just too bad that one could feel forced to make that decision.


----------



## heidita

Trisia said:


> there are certain rules. What sort of PMs could you receive that you/the mods couldn't handle?


 
None. The mods handle this if there is no other way.


----------



## Argónida

Participar en un foro y mantener mensajería privada son dos cosas muy diferentes, al menos para mí. Uno puede optar por no hacer ninguna de las dos cosas, las dos o sólo una de las dos.

Personalmente, estoy interesada en mantener debates abiertos, públicos, pero no en comunicarme privadamente con otros foreros. No estoy interesada en decir ni en que me digan nada que no pueda decirse en el contexto y bajo las reglas de una discusión abierta. ¿Por qué no es eso ético? Esa es mi opción, y entiendo que no elimina el derecho a réplica de nadie. Dentro de una discusión, igual que yo puedo replicar, pueden replicar los demás. Si a los moderadores les parece que la discusión viola alguna de las reglas del foro, la cerrarán igual para los demás participantes que para mí. Si a mí no se me pueden enviar mensajes privados, tampoco yo los puedo enviar. Fifty-fifty. No le quito a nadie ningún derecho que no me esté quitando a mí misma al mismo tiempo. Es mi opción y creo que debe ser respetada.

P.D.: Expongo este planteamiento tan personal por la única razón de que sé que al menos una de las personas a las que se refiere TraductoraPobleSec al abrir este hilo soy yo. De otro modo, considero que la activación o desactivación de las distintas opciones de WR por parte de sus miembros no es algo que tenga sentido debatir. Es un derecho que se ejerce y punto.

P.D.: Como me doy directamente aludida por este hilo, y en él se ha hablado de bullies, quiero también aclarar que nunca he utilizado los PM para insultar ni acosar a nadie, ni pasárseme por la imaginación. Tampoco los hilos abiertos. Me limito siempre a dar mi opinión sobre el tema en cuestión. Otra cosa es que haya personas a las que les pueda molestar mi forma de expresar mis opiniones, o mis opiniones en sí. Pero mi objetivo siempre es opinar, no molestar, y siempre opino sobre temas, nunca sobre personas.


----------



## alexacohen

Argónida, for God's sake, I never ever in my life thought you could think I meant you. 
I'm so sorry. 
You have always been courteous and kind with me. 
You are not a bully.


----------



## heidita

Argónida said:


> . No estoy interesada en decir ni en que me digan nada que no pueda decirse en el contexto y bajo las reglas de una discusión abierta. ¿Por qué no es eso ético


 
No lo veo yo tampoco. ¿Qué tiene que ver _la ética_ con usar una función u/y otra? Para mí es algo como dar información detallada en el perfil. Si no se quiere (excepto el asunto del país de origen) que no se haga. 





> De otro modo, considero que la activación o desactivación de las distintas opciones de WR por parte de sus miembros no es algo que tenga sentido debatir. Es un derecho que se ejerce y punto.


 
Exactamente. Los derechos y deberes vienen claramente ( a veces no tan claro, la verdad) limitados por las reglas de este foro y por las diversas opciones.

 Entiendo perfectamente tu postura.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

El mensaje tiene su salsa, así que me meto y suelto mi opinión al respecto. Todo ello en el bien entendido de que no se ni la causa u origen del mismo ni al resultado al que se ha llegado. Argónida, me limito a replicar un mensaje con el que discrepo en algunos puntos. Discrepancia entendida como forma de vida o actitud ante la vida. 



Argónida said:


> Participar en un foro y mantener mensajería privada son dos cosas muy diferentes, al menos para mí. Uno puede optar por no hacer ninguna de las dos cosas, las dos o sólo una de las dos.


Cierto.



Argónida said:


> Personalmente, estoy interesada en mantener debates abiertos, públicos, pero no en comunicarme privadamente con otros foreros. No estoy interesada en decir ni en que me digan nada que no pueda decirse en el contexto y bajo las reglas de una discusión abierta. ¿Por qué no es eso ético?


En mi opinión, humide ella, lo que sí que es ético es escuchar-léase leer- a la otra persona y, en todo caso, acusar recibo de lectura y explicarle lo que tan bien has expuesto aquí. Libre eres, ¡por Dios! 




Argónida said:


> Esa es mi opción, y entiendo que no elimina el derecho a réplica de nadie. Dentro de una discusión, igual que yo puedo replicar, pueden replicar los demás.


Cierto nuevamente.



Argónida said:


> Si a los moderadores les parece que la discusión viola alguna de las reglas del foro, la cerrarán igual para los demás participantes que para mí.


 
No es de recibo para los demás que nos cierren un debate interesante por que algún/algunos de los componentes no saben estar a la altura, como ocurre tan frecuentemente, a pesar de los avisos de los moderadores. Hay que pensar en todos.




Argónida said:


> Si a mí no se me pueden enviar mensajes privados, tampoco yo los puedo enviar. Fifty-fifty. No le quito a nadie ningún derecho que no me esté quitando a mí misma al mismo tiempo. Es mi opción y creo que debe ser respetada.


Cierto una vez más. Matemáticamente hablando, claro está.



Argónida said:


> De otro modo, considero que la activación o desactivación de las distintas opciones de WR por parte de sus miembros no es algo que tenga sentido debatir. Es un derecho que se ejerce y punto.


Por debatir, hasta la inmortalidad del cangrejo, si no violamos las reglas de foro evidentemente. Es cierto que es un derecho que se ejerce y punto. Para eso lo hicieron así. Pero hay vida más allá.



Argónida said:


> P.D.: Como me doy directamente aludida por este hilo, y en él se ha hablado de bullies, quiero también aclarar que nunca he utilizado los PM para insultar ni acosar a nadie, ni pasárseme por la imaginación. Tampoco los hilos abiertos.


 
Me alegro, aunque por lo poco que me entero no hubieras sido la primera por desgracia.




Argónida said:


> Me limito siempre a dar mi opinión sobre el tema en cuestión. Otra cosa es que haya personas a las que les pueda molestar mi forma de expresar mis opiniones, o mis opiniones en sí.


 
Todos damos nuestras opiniones, pero hay que vigilar tanto el tono como el contenido. En esta vida no vale el _yo soy así y teneis que aceptarme_. Esto es un callejón sin salida. Una lectura superficial de cualquier periódico te lo demostrará.



Argónida said:


> Pero mi objetivo siempre es opinar, no molestar, y siempre opino sobre temas, nunca sobre personas.


 
Estoy seguro de ello, pero si aún así alguien se ha dado por ofendido, por la causa que sea, está en su derecho el hacértelo saber. Como seguramente será un_ off-topic_, segun las normas del foro, deben utilizarse los PM's. Sólo en una ocasión en que ma ha ocurrido -un despiste, fatal él- y he aprendido más yo que él (mi ofendido, evidentemente, no el despiste).

Un abrazo Argónida. Y no me hagas caso en absoluto. Suelo tener ideas raras, por eso leo más que escribo. Un dia me preguntaron si era Mr. Spock, así que... 

RIU


----------



## heidita

RIU said:


> Estoy seguro de ello, pero si aún así alguien se ha dado por ofendido, por la causa que sea, está en su derecho el hacértelo saber. Como seguramente será un_ off-topic_, segun las normas del foro, deben utilizarse los PM's.


 
No, si la persona en cuestión no lo desea. Si tú te sientes ofendido por alguna opinión mía y no tengo el PM habilitado, siempre te queda la opción, algo drástica, claro está, de mandar un PM a los moderadores. Ellos tomarán la decisión adecuada.

No veo qué razón puede haber para decir: oye, esa función no debería existir, porque que a mí no me conviene....

La función Pm es privada y una elección puramente personal. El bien de todos, o sea, el bien del foro no se ve afectado porque determinada persona no use su función PM. Solo entendería una _queja_ en este sentido(por llamarlo de alguna manera) si afectara al bien de todos.


----------



## mjmuak

Hola a todos:

Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que plantea TPS. Es una sensación muy desagradable el no poder aclarar un malentendido con alguien o simplemente no poder comentar algo en privado.

Hace poco abrí un hilo en el que pedía opiniones, en especial de gente que no fuera andaluza. Me contestaron unos cuantos andaluces (!muchas gracias a todos!) y me daba la impresión de que los del resto de España no se atrevían a escribir (la verdad es que no muerdo, y mucho menos desde un foro) por el motivo que fuese, imagino que pensaban que no me iba a gustar la respuesta. Mandé unos cuantos privados pidiendo opiniones directamente. Hubo gente que me contestó (!gracias!) y hubo gente que no. No tengo por qué molestarme por esto puesto que cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, no guardo rencor ni nada que se le parezca.

En otro hilo me pasó lo mismo. Quería la opinión de Colombianos y no contestaba ninguno, así que volví a mandar privados pidiéndo como favor una respuesta; unos contestaron, y otros no. Yo sigo durmiendo por las noches, y seguro que ellos también.

Yo nunca he mandado un privado pidiendo una traducción ni nada, pero sí que me los han mandado a mí. Da la casualidad de que este año vivo tremendamente aburrida y no me importa contestar. A partir de septiembre estaré más ocupada, así que me  limitaré a responder que no puedo. Seguramente con el tiempo me harte y acabe por no contestar siquiera. Si piensan que soy una borde, pues mira, sí, lo seré, pero me da lo mismo, contestaré a quien quiera.

No veo cuál es el problema de tener esta posibilidad abierta. Si no quieres contestar, no lo hagas, no es ningún problema para nadie. Ya os digo que cuando a mí no me han contestado a los privados he conseguido conciliar el sueño igualmente.

Saludos


----------



## RIU

Hola Heidita, 

No nos confundamos. 

Una cosa es el derecho que puedo tener yo a decirle a alguien algo en privado, innegable desde todo punto de vista.

Y otra muy distinta es el derecho que puedo tener yo mismo -por no poner a nadie de ejemplo- a no querer recibir PM's de nadie, lo cual es, igualmente, innegable, dada la construcción del motor informático.

Ambas son opciones legítimas, si bien, como en toda elección, uno se retrata ante los demás por el uso que hace de ellas. Ambos actos: el deseo de aclarar un -seguramente- inintencionado malentendido en privado y la imposibilidad de hacerlo por encontrarse un MP desactivado, dicen mucho de ambos foreros. En las actuales circunstáncias, si te encuentras un PM desactivado, pues eso, dos piedras y traga bilis. Dura lex, sed lex, que decían hace tiempo.

Así mismo en ningún momento asoma el embrión de idea de que haya yo solicitado la defunción de dicha actividad. Mis comentarios, a lo sumo, cuestionan su uso.


----------



## heidita

RIU said:


> Una cosa es el derecho que puedo tener yo a decirle a alguien algo en privado, innegable desde todo punto de vista.


 
No RIU, tú no tienes derecho a decirme nada si yo no deseo escucharte. Para eso está la función de PM. Ya que si me _impones_ el tener que escucharte, me molestas. Por eso varias personas tienen deshabilitada esa función. Por que no quieren que se les moleste o porque simplemente no desean tener ningún contacto personal con nadie del foro.



> Ambas son opciones legítimas,


 No lo creo así. Si yo no quiero hablar contigo, tú no tienes derecho a imponerme tu compañía, ni siquiera en forma de PM.


----------



## RIU

Heidita, 

Seguramente no me he sabido expresar.

No impongo nada a nadie ¡Dios me libre! Sólo digo que es una cuestión de libertad. Tan libre es uno de intentar comunicar como el otro de impedir la comunicación. Yo lo veo así. El derecho lo tienes tú a no escucharme si ese es tu deseo, y a poner los medios necesarios para impedir la comunicación si lo crees necesario. Ahora bien, de aquí a decirle a alguien: tu no tienes derecho a... no veo lógica esta pretensión. No obstante, cabe la posibilidad de que estés en lo cierto. No sería la primera vez que ocurre, el que yo esté equivocado.

Ya que estamos, y como en todos lados se cuecen habas, incluso aquí, hay foreros que se han encontrado con mensajes hirientes, profundamente desagradables e insultantes a los que no les queda otra opción que el desactivar los PM's y el correo. Opción, en este caso de pura autodefensa. Ya que así me lo han hecho ver, agradeceré, en este caso, no se sientan aludidos por mis comentarios, al tiempo que les pido disculpas por no haber pensado en ellos.


----------



## heidita

RIU said:


> Tan libre es uno de intentar comunicar como el otro de impedir la comunicación.


 
RIU, no dijiste esto más arriba. dijiste:



> Una cosa es el derecho que puedo tener yo a decirle a alguien algo en privado, innegable desde todo punto de vista.


 
Pues no, tú no tienes el derecho de hablar conmigo si yo no quiero. Puedes intentarlo, pero no imponerlo.





> hay foreros que se han encontrado con mensajes hirientes, profundamente desagradables e insultantes a los que no les queda otra opción que el desactivar los PM's y el correo. Opción, en este caso de pura autodefensa.


 
Una cosa es no activar el Pm por propia voluntad y otra es por que como dices de "autodefensa". Es también legítimo, como todas las opciones, pero innecesario. 

Los insultos y "flaming", igual que el spam ( una vez recibí uno, fue muy divertido, ya que pensé que había sido la única y no, hasta cuchuflete había recibido el mismo spam, vaya chasco), junto con publicidad etc. no se permiten en este foro.


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Pienso que cada forero puede habilitar o deshabilitar la opción de mensajes privados como le dicte su conciencia. En lo personal, a mí sí me molesta recibir mensajes de desconocidos, ya sea por que no tildé una esdrújula o por que no le parece mi punto de vista respecto a un tema determinado. Creo que esas cosas se pueden "postear" directamente en el foro sin ningún problema, no me parece que sea poco "ético" como pusieron por ahi. 
Ni que decir de los mensajes ofensivos, ¿por qué los tenemos que recibir?.


----------



## RIU

RIU said:


> Heidita,
> 
> Seguramente no me he sabido expresar.


 
Pues eso, Heidita. Disculpa entonces.

Un abrazo.


----------



## mjmuak

Pues yo pienso que si deshabilitas esta opción estás privando a la gente de expresarse. Si no quieres leer privados, es muy fácil, bórralos cuando te lleguen, ese ya es tu problema, pero por lo menos la otra persona se habrá expresado (aunque nunca llegue a saber si el mensaje llegó o no).

Si recibes mensajes groseros, puedes ignorarlos, contestar, o mejor todavía, comunicárselo  a algún moderaror. Quizá me equivoque, pero creo que más veces se recibirán mensajes de disculpa, agracecimiento o felicitaciones que uno grosero. 

Creo que es como cuando vas por la calle, sin intenciones de establecer comunicación con nadie, y alguien te empieza a hablar, ya sea para contarte su vida, para pedirte una dirección o porque están haciendo promociones y paran a todo el mundo que pasa; hay gente que se para, hay gente que dice "no, gracias" y hay gente que ni contesta. 

De verdad que  lo veo muy simple: si no quieres recibir mensajes privados, bórralos. 

Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mjmuak said:


> Pues yo pienso que si deshabilitas esta opción estás privando a la gente de expresarse. Si no quieres leer privados, es muy fácil, bórralos cuando te lleguen, ese ya es tu problema, pero por lo menos la otra persona se habrá expresado (aunque nunca llegue a saber si el mensaje llegó o no).
> 
> Si recibes mensajes groseros, puedes ignorarlos, contestar, o mejor todavía, comunicárselo a algún moderaror. Quizá me equivoque, pero creo que más veces se recibirán mensajes de disculpa, agracecimiento o felicitaciones que uno grosero.
> 
> Creo que es como cuando vas por la calle, sin intenciones de establecer comunicación con nadie, y alguien te empieza a hablar, ya sea para contarte su vida, para pedirte una dirección o porque están haciendo promociones y paran a todo el mundo que pasa; hay gente que se para, hay gente que dice "no, gracias" y hay gente que ni contesta.
> 
> De verdad que lo veo muy simple: si no quieres recibir mensajes privados, bórralos.
> 
> Saludos


 
Querido o querida Mjmuak:

más de acuerdo contigo no podría estar .

Un saludo a todos,

TPS


----------



## danielfranco

RE: mjmuak

Although there's always some... erm, how to describe them? Cheeky. There's always somebody cheeky enough to _demand_ that you open their PM's. They send their PM's with notice of receipt!
I have no problem with mods sending me PM's with notice of receipt when they need to chastise me. I understand they need to know that I'm aware of disciplinary measures being taken or warnings about such things.
But, regular members asking me for love letter translations with a PM with notice of receipt?

Usually, I just laugh and flash the computer (yeah... I'm childish often, alright?), but I suppose there are people that can be highly offended by such imposition...

I mean, I do get your point, but I'm all for doing "whatever gets you through the night" as long as it ain't forbidden or hurtful, you know?

Laters.
Danforth François IV


----------



## mjmuak

Can you believe that I've never noticed there was such option??? So I don't know what happens when you use it or other person does... Of course it is necessary for moderators, and maybe it is also vital for those love-letter-writters...

Anyway, I guess that if you are not interested at all in reading one  message or all of them, you can always delete them, can't you?? It is not very difficult and it takes five seconds: select, delete. You don't even have to bother and read them if you don't want to, but at least the other person will have had the opportunity to express themselves.  

I'm sure that you will get rude, useless or demaning messeges many, many times, but I believe it is worth having this option because you also get helpful and nice ones.

Regards


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mjmuak said:


> I'm sure that you will get rude, useless or demaning messeges many, many times, but I believe it is worth having this option because you also get helpful and nice ones.


 
Exactly. And people need to have a chance to express themselves, specially if they are going to be polite. Opinions may differ, but I believe it's rude and disrespectful not to let the other person speak his or her mind.


----------



## heidita

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Exactly. And people need to have a chance to express themselves, specially if they are going to be polite. Opinions may differ, but I believe it's rude and disrespectful not to let the other person speak his or her mind.


 
Yes, people need to have a chance to express themselves. That's perfectly true, TPS. What I don't quite get is why you have _to speak your mind_  to a person who doesn't want to to listen or speak to you making this perfectly clear by disabling the PM option. If you have a problem, tell your friends. But you just can't impose your letters of ANY content on to anybody. I personally believe your _imposing_ yourself on somebody much more disrespectful and rude than the other way round.

(As far as I know, even the moderators do not have the option to send a PM to a memeber who doesn't want to receive a PM. I saw this once in a post, it's just a supposition.)


----------



## heidita

danielfranco said:


> There's always somebody cheeky enough to _demand_ that you open their PM's. They send their PM's with notice of receipt!


 
True, I have received some of them. people asking me for a translation or something. Silly, very silly. I just didn't tick on the receipt and that was that.


mjmuak said:


> Anyway, I guess that if you are not interested at all in reading one message or all of them, you can always delete them, can't you?? It is not very difficult and it takes five seconds: select, delete. You don't even have to bother and read them if you don't want to, but at least the other person will have had the opportunity to express themselves.


 
This is a point you have made before and I simply don't get it. So: you are suggesting that it is better to lose your time writing a Pm to somebody just, sort of, to _get something of your chest_, not knowing whether he will read it or not? You even suggest that the receiver can delete the Pm without reading. Well, wouldn't it be much better if you send a Pm to a good friend right away and "speak your mind" without bothering a member who doesn't want to be bothered?

 I find it much clearer and definitely more sincere if the possible receiver tells me: listen, I don't want to receive PMs, by not allowing them. You don't lose your time and speak to a friend if you wish. 

I do find it frustrating to write to a friend ( or not) and when I decide to post...."the Pm box is full". I personally see this as a loss of time. Apparently you don't. 
I wonder if there would be a possibility to give a warning to the member who writes if the other persons pm box is full, as then one doesn't bother to write in the first place.


----------



## mjmuak

heidita said:


> What I don't quite get is why you have _to speak your mind_ to a person who doesn't want to to listen or speak to you making this perfectly clear by disabling the PM option.  But you just can't impose your letters of ANY content on to anybody. I personally believe your _imposing_ yourself on somebody much more disrespectful and rude than the other way round.


 
Because you have the right to speak and express yourself whenever and wherever you want and the other person has the right not to listen to you. 



heidita said:


> This is a point you have made before and I simply don't get it. So: you are suggesting that it is better to lose your time writing a Pm to somebody just, sort of, to _get something of your chest_, not knowing whether he will read it or not? You even suggest that the receiver can delete the Pm without reading. Well, wouldn't it be much better if you send a Pm to a good friend right away and "speak your mind" without bothering a member who doesn't want to be bothered?


 
It may be a waste of time when the other person deletes the message without reading it, but you will never know if they read it, will you??

It's like with friends. You need to talk, you talk, but if they don't feel like listening, they won't. A waste of time?? Yeah, probably, but at least you have the opportunity to _desahogarte_ (don't know the word, sorry!!).

And it's the same with other people. How many times were you waiting for a bus and a little old lady started telling you her life?? Or were you in  a pub an a stupid, insistent guy wouldn't stop bothering you??  

You don't have to listen, that's your right, but at least people can express themselves, that's their right.


----------



## papillon

heidita said:


> ...As far as I know, even the moderators do not have the option to send a PM to a memeber who doesn't want to receive a PM. ...


My impression is the opposite: moderators are able to send PM's even to members who don't want to receive them. This is probably so that those being chastised wouldn't hide under the "no PM's please" shield. 

We'll let a real-life moderator clear that for us.


----------



## TrentinaNE

papillon said:


> My impression is the opposite: moderators are able to send PM's even to members who don't want to receive them.


No, we can't.

Elisabetta


----------



## papillon

> Originally Posted by *papillon*
> 
> 
> My impression is the opposite: moderators are able to send PM's even to members who don't want to receive them.





TrentinaNE said:


> No, we can't.


Sorry, my bad. Though my confusion is easily excusable, given that we're are not allowed to place a moderator on our ignore list. I just tried to ignore TrentinaNE, just as a test, and I couldn't.

So it seems that we _cannot_ ignore a moderator... unless... we "ignore" everyone else along by disabling the PM option?


----------



## Trisia

Apparently so.

I'm beginning to wonder what this discussion is about, after all. Who can send PMs or why some people don't receive them?

Anyway, if you go to your user control panel, under "options", you'll see the following:

 If you do not want to send or receive private messages, you may disable the private messaging system

You may limit the receipt of private messages to *just moderators* and those on your *buddy* *list*. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.
Any more questions?  (I'm off to send a PM)


----------



## Mei

Hi there! 



heidita said:


> I find it much clearer and definitely more sincere if the possible receiver tells me: listen, I don't want to receive PMs, by not allowing them. You don't lose your time and speak to a friend if you wish.





> But you just can't impose your letters of ANY content on to anybody. I personally believe your _imposing_ yourself on somebody much more disrespectful and rude than the other way round.



I totally agree with you here. Why should I listen to anybody if I don't want to? I have the right to choose and I could choose not to listen to anybody here. 

Cheers

Mei


----------



## heidita

Trisia said:


> You may limit the receipt of private messages to *just moderators* and those on your *buddy* *list*. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.
> )


 
Stunning, Tris! I have been her for ages. One never reads the rules close enough!

This makes the discussions quite different. People who dislike receiving Pm's as a general rule but would like to make SOME exceptions, can do so. That's surprising. 

I am sure, the people who have stated they are losing the personal contact because they receive insulting or disagreeable Pms do not know about this option.



Mei said:


> I totally agree with you here. Why should I listen to anybody if I don't want to? I have the right to choose and I could choose not to listen to anybody here.


 
Indeed, Mei. 



> It's like with friends. You need to talk, you talk, but if they don't feel like listening, they won't. A waste of time?? Yeah, probably, but at least you have the opportunity to _desahogarte_ (don't know the word, sorry!!).


 
You want to get something off your chest? Ok, do so with friends, not with the people who do not wish to speak and listen to you.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

heidita said:


> You want to get something off your chest? Ok, do so with friends, not with the people who do not wish to speak and listen to you.


 
Heidi, but what about if that person has not got your point in the thread and you don't want to reply publicly because that may get the discussion off-topic? That is my sole point.

By opening this thread I just wanted to express my frustration: people who have disabled the option can say anything (they can put it nicely, but they still offend you) and you have to shut your mouth.

Anyway, me parece que yo ya he expresado lo que deseaba a través de este hilo.

Un saludo a todos desde el sol de Barcelona


----------



## TrentinaNE

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> By opening this thread I just wanted to express my frustration: people who have disabled the option can say anything (they can put it nicely, but they still offend you) and you have to shut your mouth.


If someone has offended you (and possibly others) in a public post, then use the Report-a-Post feature to bring it to the moderating team's attention. If the matter is serious, we have other solutions. 

Elisabetta


----------



## mjmuak

heidita said:


> You want to get something off your chest? Ok, do so with friends, not with the people who do not wish to speak and listen to you.


 
Heidita, it was just an example, I can tell my friends what happended in a post but can't say "sorry" to them if I have offended you. 

I also said this:



mjmuak said:


> And it's the same with other people. How many times were you waiting for a bus and a little old lady started telling you her life?? Or were you in a pub an a stupid, insistent guy wouldn't stop bothering you??


 
This is my point from the beginning: You don't have to listen if you don't want to, but you cannot, or should not, stop people expressing themselves. When you speak or write to anyone you are wishing to be listened, but sometimes you are abviously not.  

If you don't wish to listen, don't do it, delete the messages. *I have the right to speak to you and you have the right not to listen to me.*



TrentinaNE said:


> If someone has offended you (and possibly others) in a public post, then use the Report-a-Post feature to bring it to the moderating team's attention. If the matter is serious, we have other solutions.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
That's what I would do, Elisabetta, but sometimes the offence it is not a big deal or there is not such offence but a misunderstanding, and it is easier to send a message and say "i'm sorry" rather that annoy the moderators each time you think someone has been a bit rude.

Regards


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mjmuak said:


> That's what I would do, Elisabetta, but sometimes the offence it is not a big deal or there is not such offence but a misunderstanding, and it is easier to send a message and say "i'm sorry" rather that annoy the moderators each time you think someone has been a bit rude.


 
Again, Mjmuak, I coud not agree more with you, since this is my case with the fellow forera I don't agree with.


----------



## María Madrid

I suppose neither the mods nor the system can do anything about it but I seem to receive *more and more* "off-topic/spam" pms. Not just been asked to translate love letters or asked to send my cv to some mysterious company but even got silly hello messages from someone saying "hahaha I'm in Madrid too", asked for advise on someone's music career, several requests to become a perfect stranger's penpal or asked out by someone who lives in Madrid, someone I had never came across with on the forums and who apparently can't keep record of the replies he gets. (No, J, in case you read this I don't mean you, who had helped me several times and was merely interested in "intercambio" lessons.) Maybe I shouldn't have been so patient and should have reported those pms to the mods.

Since I like to keep some pms that include useful info (links, books, detailed explanations), I am sometimes too close to my storage limit thanks to all those unwanted pm's so I've been thinking of changing my settings and get pms only from memebers on my buddy list. 

I feel there's nothing I can do to stop this nuisance. I really don't want to block the possibility of communicating with other forum members, but I'm sooo sick of stupid love letters (I wonder if it's just 12 year old girls pretending to be adults) that I'm beginning to wonder if it's really worth it to keep my inbox open for everyone. 

Is it possible to include a note somewhere in our profile to inform potential spammers just before they start pestering us that their pm's are not welcome ? Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Wow, María, that's a big problem! I receive messages to have texts translated (which I, of course, ignore) but not spam, love letters or strangers asking me out!


----------



## María Madrid

Montse, quizá en Barcelona estéis a salvo, pero en Madrid hay un forero que se toma el foro como una base de contactos para citas, sin molestarse en mantener una discusión lingüística... y encima no se acuerda de quién le ha dicho ya que no y vuelve a insistir pasados unos meses. Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Maybe I shouldn't have been so patient and should have reported those pms to the mods.


Yes, María, or even say their names/nicks here . Why not?


----------



## Ynez

Uys....los mensajes privados, los temas cerrados.....vaya asunto....

Yo solo he recibido dos mensajes privados de una persona y me han parecido de lo más molesto y ofensivo. 

No he contestado a ninguno de los dos mensajes privados porque para mí ya quedó claro que la comunicación era imposible en el foro con la persona que me los mandó. Aún así, en el foro yo hubiera estado dispuesta a esforzarme y continuar, pero no en privado...eso hubiera sido ya demasiado.


----------



## heidita

I have one more question related to the Pm and ignore list. If I put somebody on my ignore list, will he/she get this message,



> .....has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


 
or will I simply not receive the message, but the person doesn't know ?


----------



## Trisia

There was a previous thread on this. I remember it said the person won't know it.

I'll go look...

Here's one that explains what happens when you put people on your ignore list


This one says they don't know 

And this is the one you probably want: the longest  - with lots of explanations


----------



## heidita

Thank you for the links, Trisia.

This was said by panjandrum:



> Ignore lists are used for those people who's messages you wish not to read. By adding someone to your ignore list, those messages posted by these individuals will be hidden when you read a thread




I have heard about this, but as I don't have anybody on the list, I wouldn't know.

Well ,this another forer.



> and you'll never receive another PM from that person. What's more, they'll never know that they're in your Ignore list.


 
Why not? Why wouldn't they know? Is there not a possibility to make them see this "this person is not receiving any messages" sign?
I would prefer the person to know, tell you the truth. of course, you can tell him/her. But that would mean talking to this person again.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, Heidi.

I can understand your point. I did put someone once on my ignore list, but it lasted less than a day, because it was really annoying. You could try putting me on your ignore list and take a look at this thread, you'll know what I'm talking about. Everywhere, hidden posts with messages telling you the post is not visible because the person is on your ignore list. It's a lot more disagreeable than actually seeing the posts  Not to mention that some people quoted what I said and I think you can see that. Come on, give it a shot, ignore me 

So, here's how I see it:

Ignore lists are to be used in case someone really really gets on your nerves and enjoys it. Of course it's better that they don't know you won't receive their PMs, otherwise it's useless to put them on _ignore_. If I really wanted to bother you, I'd log under another name and see if you can receive PMs from other users. Not that I would ever do that, of course .

This is just a thing that came with the software. No need to use it. There's always the option of not opening those messages 

All the best,
Trisia


----------



## elbeto

Hola.
Yo digo que el derecho de tus familiares a no recibir PM's es totalmente respetable. Supongo que lo que Trisia dice es buena opción; no abrir los mensajes privados "indeseables". Puedes abrir únicamente los que te interesan. Pero insisto, si quieren dejar de recibir PM's, pues ya que.

[Por cierto, hermano, ¡¿por qué carambas bloqueaste tu recepción de mensajes privados?! ]

ElBeto


----------



## heidita

heidita said:


> Is there not a possibility to make them see this "this person is not receiving any messages" sign?


 
Please, would a moderator answer this question? Can this not be done? 

Is it true that the person will not know he/she is on your ignore list?

Another question: I have María on my ignore list. Can I still send her messages? But I cannot receive hers?


----------



## heidita

Trisia, did you get my message? 

I have made an experiment with Trisi, goo idea, Trisia. Nothing happened on this side. I didn't get the warning "this person is not receiving your message" or anything. I actually could send her a message. And I received hers being on her ignore list.

 So, in theory: She can insult me freely but she won't get my insults in return?


----------



## Trisia

Yes!!! You got it! If you're on my ignore list, I can do anything I want, and you won't be able to say anything *evil grin*

Of course, you could always forward my mean PMs to a moderator.


----------



## Trisia

And you would care because...?

I suppose you'd need a very good reason to put someone on the ignore list in the first place, so I can't imagine why you would wish to protect the feelings of some horribly-mannered person.

Ok, currently signing off this thread


----------



## TrentinaNE

heidita said:


> Please, would a moderator answer this question? Can this not be done?


It may be a limitation of the vB software.   The site administrator, Mike Kellogg, is traveling and probably won't be able to answer this question for a while.  

In the mean time, my advice is to chill out.    If it's that important to you that the person you are ignoring know you are ignoring him/her, send him/her a friendly PM saying "You have been added to my ignore list", and rest assured that any subsequent PMs he/she might send ranting and raving about this action... will be ignored.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Rayines

And one thing more to what Trisia and TrentinaNe have explained. Heidita: I think that the person actually "knows" that he/she has been added to the other person's ignore list, and that's why he/she can't send messages, because it's easy to imagine who doesn't receive PM in general , or when it's referred to the person who has sent the message in particular, at least when there has been some previous discussion or something like that (for example, I remember having PMed  (new verb) someone once, and the person didn't receive PMs, but I would have never thought that it was against me). Cheers.


----------



## heidita

Rayines said:


> And one thing more to what Trisia and TrentinaNe have explained. Heidita: I think that the person actually "knows" that he/she has been added to the other person's ignore list, and that's why he/she can't send messages, because it's easy to imagine who doesn't receive PM in general , or when it's referred to the person who has sent the message in particular, at least when there has been some previous discussion or something like that (for example, I remember having PMed  (new verb) someone once, and the person didn't receive PMs, but I would have never thought that it was against me). Cheers.


 
This is perfectly true. I have deleted my previous message. 
Just one little note: I also invented the new verb in Spanish: _peemear._


----------



## jonquiliser

A related question: how is it then with communications with the moderators; can they send messages also to members who don't have the PM option activated? If not, how do the moderators get across important info concerning the person (warnings, for example)? (Or perhaps it's a stupid question, I guess mods can still PM anyone...)


----------



## Trisia

I know I said I'd give it a rest, but your question is sooo tempting 

Basically, what I understood so far is that you can choose to:
 receive messages from everybody
 receive messages only from mods and those on your buddy list
 not receive messages from anyone (I think this one should be disabled )
What happens when mods have to tell you something important? Read post #36 on this thread (including the link).


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, and I thought I'd read the thread carefully  Thanks Trisia for taking the time! Taking good note of the details *evil laughter!!*


----------



## elbeto

Yo opino que deberían deshabilitar totalmente la función de PM, de esta manera, nos enteraríamos de todas y cada una de las opiniones personales de aquellos que se dedican a enviarnos PM's para decirnos que estamos como operados del cerebro y cosas por el estilo, ya que tendrían que expresarlas en estos espacios, ¿que no? ¡Sí! Eso sí que sería divertido. ¡Ah! y no se molesten en mandarme PM's, aunque tengo activada la opción, si veo que va contra mi, no los leo .

Y con respecto de la libertad, como dijo mi compadre Jhonny C. D'ssto:
"Tenemos la libertad de caminar por donde sea que se nos ocurra, siempre y cuando no pisemos a los demás".


----------

